# Wanting to make my own tags...



## Bfox (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello,
I am currently printing Gildan G500 and G540 shirts. I have been wanting to start just adding in my own printed tagless brand design where said tag would normally be. However, I have found through searching the forum that Gildans tags are notoriously difficult to remove without messing up the stitching. 

Are there any shirts that are similar to Gildan quality and thickness that have removable tags? Or is there a fool proof way of removing these things? I currently use alphashirt to order.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## elusiveprint (Aug 29, 2013)

google it. you may be surprised at what you can find


----------



## Bfox (Feb 19, 2013)

I have googled and found absolutely nothing about removing Gildan tags.


----------



## thom7215 (Apr 3, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y-2dhNy2dko


----------



## Bfox (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks, however that will not work on a gildan shirt. Gildans seem to be stitched in much stronger for that method.


----------



## thom7215 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just did it no problem


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Didn't work for me........ Tried it on a bunch of shirts ??


----------



## Bfox (Feb 19, 2013)

Same here.


----------



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

the Alstyle apparel 1701R is a nice thick ring spun shirt (6 oz) that I think fits extremely well. Its my favorite 6oz shirt. The best thing about them is that the tags pull out extremely easily. Just remember though, the 1701 is the same fit, but not ring spun, so choose accordingly.


----------



## bisondisc (Mar 18, 2014)

You should do woven labels. Google them!


----------

